# rb20det ignition timing for 91 octane fuel ?



## chouine235 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a skyline gtst with a stock rb20det , 3inch exhaust and front mount intercooler I run it at stock boost and 91 of fuel octane . My question is , why my car run much better at around 35 -40 of advance timing ? (cas fully to the right ) . 

I have run my car with that timing because I did not use the right mark on the plastic after cheking my timing belt . at 15 btdc as stock oem spec the car is ok but less responce from 0 to 3000rpm and has a littlebit of lag between 4500 -5500 rpm !


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

the ecu will just end up retarding the ignition timing because you are running shit fuel. That engine is supposed to run 95+ octane. I dont even run my lawn mower on 91 octane!


----------



## chouine235 (Jun 12, 2012)

ok .. what will be the best thing to do to reach the 94..95 of octane if my city only deliver 91.. fuel octane booster or race fuel mixed with 91??? 

because I dont want to dyno run my car yet it is almost stock!


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

best way would be to use octane booster, what city are you in? According to my nissan workshop book, the following fuel should be used.....

rb20e 91+RON
rb20de 95+RON
rb20det 95+RON
rb25de 95+RON
rb25det 95+RON


----------



## chouine235 (Jun 12, 2012)

I live in Quebec city and the only place I can get 94 is at 100km from here !
thank's for the help ... any special brand you prefer for octane booster?


----------

